
Feedback and data-driven updates to Google’s disclosure policy - wglb
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/02/feedback-and-data-driven-updates-to.html
======
kenferry
If that's data-driven, they didn't give the data. There is no comparison of
90-day deadlines to the results of any other policy.

